# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Не устанавливается Microsoft Office

## sergey009rus

Люди помогите!!! Не устанавливается Microsoft Office, как я только не пробовал его установить...  Пишет ошибку: "Язык этого установочного пакета не поддерживается данной системой." Но ведь эта зараза раньше работала... Потихоньку начал глючить Ворд. Потом все больше и больше Медленно стал открываться или не открываться вообще. Я снес весь офис а при переустановки вышла такая ошибка... Переустановил систему ХР , все равно такая хрень выходит. Пробовал скачать и установить  другую весию офиса. Начинает загружаться,доходит до определенного момента и заново разгружается. Помогите, плиз кто волокет в этой беде, для работы очень нужно... Да, при переустановки системы форматирование сделал быстрое. Полное форматирование сделать не удалось зависает на 5 %. Что это может быть? Заранее всем благодарен, не дайте погибнуть.

----------


## staiki

Судя по дате поста-может вопрос уже не актуальный но могу предположить,что у Вас есть проблемы с самим жестким диском.Или же "кривая" ОСь.Исхожу из того,что не происходит полное фарматирование винта.

----------


## sergey009rus

Спасибо. Так и было.

----------


## staiki

А что именно было-не уточните?

----------


## sergey009rus

К сожалению не могу... Я в компьютерах полный профан... Мне просто заменили жесткий диск и я спокойно все переустановил. А как мне объяснили комп падал во время работы. В принципе так и было.

----------


## staiki

> А как мне объяснили комп падал во время работы.


Мдяяя..-аккуратнее же нужно....)))Винт(на будущее) и выходит со строя чаще всего от ударов!Да и любая техника не любит "асфальтовой болезни")))

----------


## sergey009rus

Да уж теперь то я знаю)))) А раньше,как тормозить маненько начнет, я как по нему тресну... Душа успокаивается...))))))))))))))) Ну а когда все поменял, посмотрел на пустой карман и ужаснулся. Теперь с ним на - Вы... Кстати не подскажите что такое винт? Я не понимаю компьютерного сленга. Для чайников наподобие меня можно целый словарь сленга сделать. На ура будет продаваться! Вот где деньги...)))))))))))))

----------


## staiki

Ну у меня системник "с ноги" тоже получал частенько когда тестировал всякие сборки ХР типо лонера,зверя,и т.д.)))А теперь когда на вин 7-забыл,что такое тормоза,зависания и т.д.!Только не подумайте,что "засланный" майкрософтом-рекомендую виндовс 7!
А по поводу слэнга-то тут проще простого:набираете в поиск любое слово и добавляете "вики"-тоесть в Вашем случае винт вики -и читаете в википедии!Удачи!)))

----------


## sergey009rus

Спасибо за совет! У меня кстати тоже Win 7. Действительно клевая штука.

----------

